# How much exercise?



## Howard

So my miniature poodle pup is 10 months old and I was wondering how much exercise he needs per day? At the moment he gets about 20 minutes on the lead and at least half an hour off the lead playing with his ball and other dogs. So overall he gets about an hour a day. I've heard exercising a pup too much can cause damage to bone development...but also I want to make sure he's getting out enough?

How much do you exercise your poodle? Thanks


----------



## fjm

The standard recommendation is 5 minutes per month of age, plus games and playing, up to 12 months. Some dogs will be happy with the amount of exercise Howard is getting, others would just be getting started! I aim for two off lead walks a day for my two toys, totalling a minimum of an hour and a half (although it tends to be more when the weather is good, and a little less when it is bucketing it down). At 10 months your Howard would probably enjoy rather more exercise, although I would still avoid the sort of work that might put strain on growing joints - jumping, jogging on a hard surface, route marches up mountains, etc.


----------



## Howard

So wouldn't that mean he's getting the right amount, even more, if 5 times his age (ten months) is 50 minutes? The park where I walk him is uphill, down hill, slanted, and there are large concreted areas haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm

Ooops - sorry - I missed out the twice a day! 5 minutes per month, twice a day.


----------



## Michaddison

My mpoo is 18 weeks old and she loves to walk. We walk 2-3 miles a day, plus playing inside and outside throughout the day. Since she gets so much exercise I allow her to free feed so that she gets enough to eat. She is 13.75 inches and almost 11 lbs. I was worried that this was too much exercise at this young age, but she seems to need it. If we don't walk as long, she doesn't sleep through the night and she becomes very restless.


----------



## Lplummer52

Well, I must have a super dog because if Lena (Madeline) doesn't get at least two hours a day at 7 months, she is impossible indoors. We took her to a lure coursing event last weekend and two runs were a walk in the park for her. Most dogs were panting and drooping. People were hosing them down....we live in Florida. She didn't even need a drink of water. She just waited patiently for her turn, did the course and then looked up at me like, what next? I put her in daycare one day just to see if it wore her out. She fell asleep in the car on the way home, but was raring after about an hour's nap. We walk about an hour and a half in the morning and at least an hour in the evening. She does take a big nap between 11-2. She's ready for bed at 10pm and has always slept through the night, no problem. Some evenings I have to throw a frisbee for her outside (off leash) for a half hour or so after dinner because she keeps pawing me wanting to go out. She's a tough cookie and would love to go all day. I'm 61 yrs old and just can't go all day. My husband says he hopes we live long enough for her to calm down!!!


----------



## Jammster

My mini poodle has just turned 1 and she has 1/2 hour in the morning and evening not stop chasing her ball up and down the hills where we live and playtime in the garden through the day. And gets same plus agility raining and obedience training classes at the weekend and is still full of energy. She is just go go go!


----------



## Newmum

Howard, have you been digging a hole in that photo! 

Ember is 6 months, I think the 5 minute per month of age twice a day is a good guide for leashed walks on hard surfaces. I believe, please correct me if I'm wrong, they can have a little extra on soft surfaces such as grass if its not forced (leashed or walking to keep up with you) and if they don't get carried away playing with other dogs and not know when to stop. I give Ember 30 mins in the morning half and half on/ off lead, half pavement, half grass. Then in the evening we walk to a green not far and she plays off leash with some other dogs she's made friends with for 10-30 mins depending on the weather. If no ones there I'll take her for a leashed walk for a bit instead or try to get her to play fetch (work in progress!) 

We also play inside, fetch, tug, training and she's free to sniff around the garden when she goes out. If she starts running laps around the garden I get the flirt pole out for 5-10 mins. I'll increase her morning walk to about an hour, 5 mins more every month, maybe her evening walk if she needs it too.

I think ideally every grown, adult dog barring medical stuff would like at least an hour walk / free run a day but there's some people here who have perfectly happy dogs doing less by keeping them entertained and mentally stimulated in the house. 

Every dog even of the same breed is different. You can probably judge if Howard's getting enough exercise by his behaviour indoors.


----------



## kenzie14

You guys all say your dogs are so energetic. My mpoo is 2 1/2 months right now(I know hes much younger than yours) And a half hour off lead on the grass twice a day is all he needs. Is that not good? Should we try to give him more? Or is this O.K.?


----------



## Sweetearlgrey

kenzie14 said:


> You guys all say your dogs are so energetic. My mpoo is 2 1/2 months right now(I know hes much younger than yours) And a half hour off lead on the grass twice a day is all he needs. Is that not good? Should we try to give him more? Or is this O.K.?


If your dog seems fine with that amount of play then my guess is that you're fine. All dogs require different amounts of output, my two dogs are very different they both get at least a 3 mile walk a day, and one needs to play at least an hour of ball, or fetch, while the other is perfectly happy sleeping the rest of the time.


----------



## Tarnation101

Our puppies are 2 1/2 months also and they run, run, run. But they have each other. Our routine usually goes: wake up, outside to toilet, play for 10 minutes, eat, toilet, inside to sleep. Repeat all day (except for the eating, they get designated meals). Sometimes though I'll place them in their outdoor pen (it's quite big) and they'll stay there to play and sleep for an hour or so. You'd think I have a lot of time because they play together a lot, but I don't, haha - I'm always playing too, or we play separate while the other sleeps. They get walks but not a lot yet because they're not loving their leads, and they wear themselves out in the yard.

Edit- just wanted to pop in that we don't force the play, they sleep for however long they like, and sometimes their outside play is nothing more than 10 minutes or so of eating their rope toy. And I sometimes have to step in and stop their play, to get them to rest or they'll just keep going (or one starts to get more annoying to the other and the other just wants to be left alone). Didn't want people thinking we just run our 9 week pups ragged.


----------



## jcris

Late to this post but here's my 2 cents.
I have 2 spoos, both girls and both almost 6 years old. I take them to this wonderful grass field and play fetch with them at least twice and sometimes three times a day for about an hour each time. They seem to love it and are ALWAYS up for playing ball. This park can have as many as a dozen dogs playing at the same time. It's probably about 3/4 acre right next to a lake .
So if they get hot or need a quick sip of water they just go for a dip. They are always off leash and very animated during their play time. I feed them after their play time after they settle a bit. They get fed about noon and then again after evening play, about 6 ish. Can you say spoiled, absolutely ! But I have the time and really enjoy them and the folks that go to that park. I wish I could sleep like my girls haha!
Best to the group,
Jcris


----------



## LittleAussiePoodle

I know I'm really late, but I don't often see people talking about minis, so I felt the need to share my little boy's daily. Hendrix is nearly 8 months old, and I usually walk him once for 20 minutes, have then again for 15 minutes. 
Most days I also play fetch with him for a while inside. It might not sound like a lot but he seems happy enough with it. In good weather he gets a really good off leash run or a swim at the river, so he normally has something else a few days a week. And he plays with Pickles, so it's normally enough.


----------

